# Linux Binary - SDL Error: Could not initialize UDEV



## dracut (Dec 28, 2018)

This is for the pico8 binary specifically, which is only distributed for Linux, MacOS and Windows currently.

So I've installed the necessary emulator port (emulator/linux_base-c7) to provide the necessary libraries, etc. and have linux.ko, linux_common.ko, linux64.ko loaded.

So I understand that udev isn't used on BSD. So I installed libdevd-udev following the instructions specified here: https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/libudev-devd, recompiling x11/xorg-server as specified. 

And this is where I've left off. I'm not sure exactly where to go from
here to "enable udev" or the functionality which libudev-devd seems
to provide.


----------

